# Which one is better to remove kinza.exe?



## hluachawngthu (Feb 29, 2008)

I have found Adware agent i.e KINZA.EXE in my System32. I thought that this was infected from my pendrive. How does this mal-ware (?) works and affect the system? Can you tell me which software is better to detect and remove this new agent?


----------



## techtronic (Mar 1, 2008)

*Run this batch file in Windows safe mode for Kinza.exe removal
Download it from the link below.*

*w13.easy-share.com/1699711849.html


----------



## abhishek_slg (Mar 17, 2008)

Quick Heal 2008 Ver 9.5 ...try it out !!!


----------

